# What Grinder should I get - around the £150 mark



## Goshin (Jul 7, 2018)

my mind is made up on the coffee machine but I would like some advice on the Grinder I should get. Looking to spend around £150 on a grinder, I can pick a second hand Acaso i2 mini up for about £90, but the reviews don't seem great .

thoughts/advice please?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

A common recommendation for £150 is a Mazzer Super Jolly doser. It's a bigger commercial grinder, but not huge and for single dosing people usually put a lens hood on top to blow out grinds, so it ends up not too tall. There are a number of YT videos and threads about converting it to a funnel, not a doser. But it works fine as a doser for starters. Advantages are commercial quality 64mm burrs which are cheap when you want to replace them and the fact that it's probably the most modded grinder there is, so massive online help. You should get a really good grind and good taste in your cup, and it has stable resale value. They're always in demand and £150 is a typical price, shipping extra.

Your espresso is only as good as your grinder lets it be!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi there's a nice package on eBay at the moment

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Frachino-Baby-Espresso-Machine-and-Grinder-Stainless-Black/232851423059?hash=item363706bf53%3Ag%3A3BkAAOSwoHJbPz2i&LH_PrefLoc=1&_fsrp=1&_sop=10&_nkw=coffee+machine&_sacat=0&LH_ItemCondition=4%7C10&_from=R40&rt=nc

£395 buy it now or make an offer


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

The reviews on the Acaso i1 are much better than the i2 if you can find one in your price range.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd be careful with the ebay machine....


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I'd be careful with the ebay machine....


Just curious: is this general caution around eBay or is there something specific about this listing that's a red flag? (Other than not knowing how to spell Fracino!)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The seller is unlikely to be the owner, probably picked it up from a failed cafe. Who owned it, when was it serviced, how old is it, how much use has it had, why are the photos so shit, why is there no real information.....all red flags to me. When it's a good product all that information is in there. Of course it could be that e-bay diamond in the rough, fantastic machine that the seller doesn't know what he is selling......yeah and pigs might fly.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks like a very very old Little Gem (they haven't used those straight steam arms or lights on the top panel for years!) It's also not a dual boiler, it's an HX....


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

Either that or an FCX1. Fracino appear to have used the same basic design for a lot of machines over the last 20 years


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

£150 is a tough target, The only one that I know that comes in at that is an I-2 and those aren't too popular. Not sure but think this is the cheapest version

https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0866-iberital-mc2-auto.html

There are several design and as with the I-1 they use the same burr arrangement. I believe that all will take the same small small version of the hopper, more sure on the I-1's.

Never owned on so can't comment. I do have an I-1 and will probably be selling it shortly. I haven't used it because it hasn't got a timer.







One of the few things I've bought on the spur of the moment and then wondered why.

You might be able to pick up a used Eureka Mignon as there is a new model out but might still be over your budget.

I've switched from 2 sage grinders, the one in the BE and the SGP. I have managed to get the same taste out of a Mazzer mini with no clumping as per the one in the BE and can tune a little more accurately. Probably a bit higher measured consistency as well but that is with a lens hood on and weighing in. Only mentioning as some might say Sage grinders are crap. Life isn't that simple. Some might say what I have now is crap as well.

If you join the UMBS and buy a Jolly etc ebay can be ok if the photo's give you and idea what you are buying. This one for instance

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Luigi-Coffe-Grinder/183304127710?hash=item2aadc704de:g:3aYAAOSwojdbOzBC

Made in 2013 from the beginning 2 numbers of the serial number, not too may knocks and scratches. Actually one a lot older than that could still be fine and the 2013 one might have made an awful lot of coffee. The risk is worn bearings and may need new burrs. The burrs aren't that expensive and the bearings are very likely to be standard ones - cheap if bought from a bearing supplier. If handy with dremel type tools etc a funnel can be made from another type of funnel from china that can be found on ebay. They are a bit pricey bought from the uk.

There are other makes of similar spec'd grinders by other names. These might even be a Mazzer branded to some other name but there are other distinct makes as well. Having the Mazzer name on it tends to push the price up especially on older stuff.

John

-


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Don't buy an new MC2 unless you want to dum money down the toilet when you get fed up with it or sell it on.

If you must get one want and buy one second hand. Be prepared to have a grinder that has an awful adjustment mechanism and is louder than chainsaw.

Honestly save up, get to £200 , hold your fire and try and pick up something like a mignon or ex commercial grinder.

Dont buy something now thats cack when another £50 could make all the difference .


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Honestly save up, get to £200 , hold your fire and try and pick up something like a mignon or ex commercial grinder.
> 
> Dont buy something now thats cack when another £50 could make all the difference .


Definitely agree with MrBoots here. I bought 2 Mazzer Majors on eBay - superb machines with 83mm titanium burrs. I emailed the (different) sellers a few times and asked questions and when I was pretty confident they were OK I bought them both for £200 each. This is what you can get on eBay when you ask the right questions. I had to wait a couple of months for these to come up and I had to fetch one. But these were the best grinder buys I could get and I'm over the moon with the grind quality.

So yes - £200 is definitely better. For me gotta have those 83mm burrs. Took me one Mini and two SJs to realise that!


----------



## Gordonac (Dec 12, 2014)

les24preludes said:


> Definitely agree with MrBoots here. I bought 2 Mazzer Majors on eBay - superb machines with 83mm titanium burrs. I emailed the (different) sellers a few times and asked questions and when I was pretty confident they were OK I bought them both for £200 each. This is what you can get on eBay when you ask the right questions. I had to wait a couple of months for these to come up and I had to fetch one. But these were the best grinder buys I could get and I'm over the moon with the grind quality.
> 
> So yes - £200 is definitely better. For me gotta have those 83mm burrs. Took me one Mini and two SJs to realise that!


This sounds interesting, but what are the right questions ask??


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

As others have said an extra £50 will make the world of difference.

A used SJ or a Mignon (if space is an issue) is a good shout.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

£150 was my original budget when I joined here for a grinder.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Gordonac said:


> This sounds interesting, but what are the right questions ask??


If something is sold as used on ebay it must be essentially functional



> Condition: Used: An item that has been previously used. The item may have some signs of cosmetic wear, but is fully operational and functions as intended. This item may be a floor model or an item that has been returned to the seller after a period of use. See the seller's listing for full details and description of any imperfections


The main problem is that the seller may not have actually ground any coffee with it. It may have just come from a working environment even those upgrade at times, closed or it may have become available as it's clapped out. If clapped out it wont really be fully functional. Sometimes a grinder can have a problem for other reasons. I had one that did and the seller wasn't aware of it. In a sealed box so he didn't even look at it as it should have been new as far as he was concerned. Opening showed a couple of things that indicated that it had been used briefly and then reboxed. I had the misfortune to find out why.

John

-


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Gordonac said:


> This sounds interesting, but what are the right questions ask??


1. I want to know if they've used the grinder themselves, and if so what's it's apparent condition and history

2. I want to establish if they've under-represented or bigged up the ad. One of my Majors was sold by a charity who described it as "poor cosmetic condition" which turned out to be pretty good with a couple more photos

3. I want to establish if the seller(s) are friendly, flexible and trustworthy. This is usually pretty clear from general discussions and particularly if they are prepared to pack it and send it when it's advertised as collection only. It's also clear from discussions of how and where to meet if it needs to be picked up, e.g. they'll bring it to a station.

I usually find that an exchange of around 3 emails give you a good profile of the seller. I buy and sell quite a lot on eBay and you need to get some exchange of conversation going to find out who you are dealing with. Obviously you also look for negatives in the feedback score and assess who's blaming who for what and how the participants respond.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Gordonac said:


> This sounds interesting, but what are the right questions ask??


Try, "will you sell me your Mazzer Major for £200 please"


----------



## Gordonac (Dec 12, 2014)

les24preludes said:


> 1. I want to know if they've used the grinder themselves, and if so what's it's apparent condition and history
> 
> 2. I want to establish if they've under-represented or bigged up the ad. One of my Majors was sold by a charity who described it as "poor cosmetic condition" which turned out to be pretty good with a couple more photos
> 
> ...


Great, thanks for the advice @les24preludes and @ajohn. I've seen a Mazzer Mejor on the for sale section but it's been on there since January, any ideas why people are not snapping it up, seems a good price but 7 months make me suspicious...


----------



## nige2000 (Aug 5, 2017)

Gordonac said:


> Great, thanks for the advice @les24preludes and @ajohn. I've seen a Mazzer Mejor on the for sale section but it's been on there since January, any ideas why people are not snapping it up, seems a good price but 7 months make me suspicious...


is because its in slovenia, not really a good reason for avoiding imo, its was an enthusiasts machine it is doserless and seems like its in good condition and ready for use


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Advice on a S/H commercial is sound.

As has been said under £150 is hard to recommend a good grinder - A Sage Smart Grinder Pro can do an OK job as a first grinder and is better than the MC2 in almost every way, you could also buy an MBK Feldgrind, but that would require rather a lot of elbow grease, especially when dialling in.

It's difficult to beat a S/H commercial in this price range, they out class any of the entry level grinders by quite a significant margin.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Gordonac said:



> Great, thanks for the advice @les24preludes and @ajohn. I've seen a Mazzer Mejor on the for sale section but it's been on there since January, any ideas why people are not snapping it up, seems a good price but 7 months make me suspicious...


Grinders also seem to be taking a while longer to sell due to the impending arrival of the niche.

Once it starts dispatching next month (assuming it's on target), there'll most likely several more put b up for sale.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/other-miscellaneous-goods/coffee-grinder-%C2%A3180/1306487183

Saw this, which might be worth a look if your local, but ex cafe grinders might not be advisable unless you know what to look for.

As ashroc says, there are likely to be a fair few grinders up for sale if the Niche lives up to its hype.


----------



## Goshin (Jul 7, 2018)

Wow, some great advice there. So, as a "starter" Grinder I went for the Smart Grinder Pro - it was on offer on Amazon Prime Day. I reckon I may be upgrading in the next 12 months or so, but as I wait for my refurbed Gaggia Classic to arrive I feel like I've made a good enough choice. There's only me that drinks coffee in the house and I work away 2-3 nights a week I feel it will "ease" me into my coffee journey. I'd budgeted myself circa £300 for a machine and a grinder (not a massive amobut but the reason I'm doing it is because I've just had a new kitchen fitted and that's cost enough), and I've hit that.

looking forward to my coffee journey to come and the move away from Nespresso pods.


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Goshin said:


> Wow, some great advice there. So, as a "starter" Grinder I went for the Smart Grinder Pro - it was on offer on Amazon Prince Day. I reckon I may be upgrading in the next 12 months or so, but as I wait for my refurbed Gaggia Classic to arrive I feel like I've mafe a good enough choice. There's only me that drinks coffee in the house and I work away 2-3 nights a week I feel it will "ease" me into my coffee journey. I'd budgeted myself circa £300 for a machine and a grinder (not a massive amobut but the reason I'm doing it is because I've just had a new kitchen fitted and that's cost enough).
> 
> looking forward to me coffee journey to come and the live away from Nespresso pods.


I got some great tasting coffee with that very same setup  enjoy!


----------

